# Collecting the pieces and parts. . .



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Tow vehicle: check!

New hitch: check! (Hensley Arrow arrived last night, all 200lbs of it)

23RS: This weekend! We've got to go to Arizona to get it, but we'll get it for the summer!

-Kevin


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad to see things coming together for you!

Enjoy

Mike


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrats Kevin, you & your family will be back out there before you know it. Let us know when the 1st trip is planned.

TM4


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

With that combo you will have the most solid set-up here! Definately some good peace of mind I'm sure. Also, congrats on locating an Outback actually in stock! Seems like people all over the country are waiting for them nowadays


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

> Let us know when the 1st trip is planned.


Oh we're coming back strong: We've already got about 4 trips planned, one per month for the next 4 months. We're going to go to Big Bear Lake in July, Sequoia Nat'l Park in August, I-don't-remember-where in September, and Doheney State Beach in October. The goal is to replace the bad memories with some good ones, and right quick!









-Kevin


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kevin I'm glad you are jumping back in. I hope you'll give us all a full report of the setup of the Hensley and how easy or hard it is to setup and use. I am very interested as that hitch is something I keep thinking about with our 28' trailer. Photos of the setup would be wonderful if you're able to get any.

Happy Camping and safe towing!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ditto to what Steve said. I gave the Hensley a long hard look before we bought. The few folks I have talked to in campgrounds that have had them say they are worth every penny. The hardest part looks to be the actual hooking up before leaving. Definately want to have a power jack, and a laterally adjustable foot on the bottom.

Good luck, and glad to see you are jumping right back in.

Tim


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey Kevin,

Just spent this last weekend up in Sequoia. We stayed @ Dorst Creek Campround. Beautiful place & we've scouted out some good sites there. Let me know if I can pass some site info to you. Some with lots of shade, some in complete sun. And Plenty of BEARS,







that makes dinner time at the campsite a little more exciting.


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Yep, can't wait to hear about how it ALL works out. Want to hear about the hitch setup and maybe some pictures of your entire rig! (hitch to)


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on jumping back in and finding the Outback you want. The memories will all be good in no time at all!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

kjp1969

Hensley instructions.
You may already know all of this info, but I found it and just wanted to let you know.
You find the darndest things searching sometimes...

Hensley instructions

Good luck let us know how it tows.

Kevin


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Awesome, glad your back out there, good luck with everything.
Rob


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Take care and happy safe towing!


----------

